# Beau's in a Cone!!!



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure what happened. Monday I noticed a very small bump below his right eye. Tried putting some Polysporin on it, but it didn't change -- except to get bigger! Took him to the vet this afternoon. She thinks it looks like trauma -- and looks like he's been rubbing it, because there is hair loss around the sore and around the eye. And so, even though I'm so prepared for an emergency that I have a blow up collar just in case (thinking to avoid a cone at all costs) -- the cone it is. Vet says it's the only thing to keep him from getting to his eye or rubbing it on something like furniture. My poor baby . . . he tolerates the cone faaaaarrrrr better than I would!! She also started him on Clavamox and wants me to give him 12.5 mg of Benadryl twice a day. Any ideas on if we are missing something?? I never saw him get hurt or rub it at all and we're together 24/7!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have any ideas but I can tell just from the pictures that Beau is handling his cone MUCH better than Bear did last night!! Bear refused to even lift his head or move. Then he attempted to take the cone off and got his jaw stuck. So, blow up collar it is! It helps but not quite as effective as the cone. I hope Beau's eye heals soon!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahhh poor guy. He'll be fine, keep us posted.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Beau, I hope he feels better soon. Timmy had an eye incident also, scratched cornea a while back and I had no idea how that happened either. It seems eye issues clear up quickly so hopefully between the meds and dreaded cone he'll be back to himself before you know it. Looks like you got him in quick and it didn't let it go to long.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Aw. Poor little guy! I know what that's like. My guys have been in cones often. It sucks when they try to use the dog door! Hang in there Beau


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Aw, poor Beau. He looks so pathetic but also cute in the dreaded cone. What an adorable little face.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope it clears up soon, he looks cute in the cone.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How's he doing today? Poor guy! We've never had to put one in a cone, thank goodness, because I can't imagine how annoying they must be.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..he looks cute in his cone. sending healing vibes your way Beau!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweet face. Hope it clears up soon so he can get out of that thing.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I made it through the night. Beau is fine -- but I HATE the cone! Clearly, he's not happy with it, but he is an adaptable little guy. The sore looks about the same to me this morning. I just hope all my angst is necessary!! It is sort of like thinking of the crate as a "cage." I'm over that -- I just have to get past this!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Eye injurys happen, at least our Havanese are not as prone as the bubble eye dogs. My last Shih Tzu had three eye operations many eye injurys over his life, and had his mouth wired once (he ran in to a tree at top speed in pursuit of a squirrel, hit the tree full face), was in the cone often, he did well it was I who at first had trouble, it looks so uncomfortable! With eye injurys the cone keeps them from infecting it and making it worse...no itching allowed. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope he doesn't have to suffer the indignation for long. In the meantime..

http://www.dogisgood.com/Products/Its-All-Fun-and-Games/Its-All-Fun-and-Games-Mug.html


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh come on.... who likes the cone!!! Beau is a little trooper and I'm sure he'll be looking better in no time. Yes you'll get past this before you know it. Hope he's looking better soon and you can get back to normal.


----------

